# 17.5 Acre Homestead in N. La



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

17+ acres on Hwy 80 West of Ruston. 9 year cutover on back of property. Pasture & utilities in 2 places for homes or mobile home. Plenty of room to garden, farm, room for livestock etc. This property also has a small blueberry grove and 2 fig trees. The back of the property offers some excellent deer & small game hunting with existing ATV trails, or it could be developed. 
There is an older (70+ years old) home on the property that could be remodeled, also a garage and a 12x32 shop and 2 storage sheds. The house is what it is... We live in it currently and it keeps us warm when it's cold outside, cool when it's hot outside, and dry when it's wet outside... 

Buy our farm facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BuyOurFarm lots of pictures...

Everything is for sale AS IS. Contact Re-Max realty in Ruston.
Real Estate agents page. pictures on this page as well
http://www.rustonrealty.com/listing/mlsid/491/propert---/164033/


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Folks will ask about the houseâ¦ I will describe it, but first let me emphasize that our asking price is the price of the land, periodâ¦ Obviously the house is on the land, and will be part of the sale, but I donât want anyone to... think we are going to make any improvements on the house to get the saleâ¦

Description of the house: Itâs old. It was built in the 1940âs out of recycled materials. The windows are drafty, the tin roof is rusty in places, the floors are squeaky, the entire house vibrates when the washer is on the spin cycleâ¦ It has 2 SMALL bedrooms, a SMALL living room, a dining room, kitchen and a bathroomâ¦ There are some recent updates to this house which include new electrical wiring and panel in 2008 and new central heat & air in 2009â¦ We DO currently live in the house. If I were to continue living in it the things I would want to do to it in the near future are as follows. New flooring, complete bathroom remodel, new roof, underpinning, and siding.

When people look at our home now the remarks we hear are âCharmingâ, âRusticâ, âCuteâ, and âSimpleâ. If I had to describe the style it would fall somewhere between a cottage and a cabinâ¦

So, there you have it. It is what it isâ¦ Lotâs of potentialâ¦ One real Estate agent told us we could probably sell the house as it is with one acre of land for $40,000.00, but thatâs NOT how we are doing this deal.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

You need to put more information in. How much is it, What type of improvements - electricity, septic, well, outbuildings, current use, amount of land cleared versus wooded, fenced, etc.


----------



## robin121094 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hbbvbbnm


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Briarhill said:


> Did you read both of my posts & see the links???


The Real Estate link does not work. Many here including me don't/won't do facebook.

If you'd like to sell it, you need to give some basics and the most important one of those basics is cost.
Also you say plenty of room to.... how much of the land is dry? how much (if any) is wetland. hills? valley? etc.

If you're going to advertise land, you need to advertise it. You might look at what others have posted here to get a better idea.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

*Listing Information:*


Address: 6805 HIGHWAY 80
City: Ruston
State: LA
Zip: 71270
Area: 207 LINCOLN PARISH SW

Price: $139,500
Listing #: 163961
Property Type: Single Family
Listing Type: Resale/New
Subdivision: OTHER
Status: ACTIVE
*Property Information:*


Style: Traditional
Bedrooms: 1
Total Baths: 1
Full Baths: 1
Year Built: 1940
Sq. Feet: 845
Lot Size: 17.58
Basement: Piers
Garage: Detached Garage
Air: Central Air
Heat: Natural Gas,Central

Construction: Asbestos Siding
Stories: One
Exterior: Workshop, Gravel Drive, Barn, Outbuildings, Horses Allowed, Storage Building; Porch/Patio: Porch Covered
Waterfront: No
Interior: Ceiling Fan(s), Satellite Receiver
Appliances: Refrigerator, Gas Range/Oven, Washer, Dryer, Washer/Dryer Connect
Utilities: Public; Septic;
Lot Dimensions: see survey in documents
Lot Description: Horse Property, Wooded Lot
*Listing School Information:*


Jr. / Mid: RUSTON L

Elementary: Glenview/Cypress Springs
Sr. / High: RUSTON L
*Comments:*

This property has so much freedom and location with so many opportunities. 17.58 acres within a stone's throw of the western side of Ruston's city limits. This old family home place could be transformed into an apartment complex, a mobile home park or many other possibilities since it is outside the city limits. The house, barn and storage buildings along with the fruit trees are all just bonuses to the location. Make a good offer and the owner just might throw in a goat or a chicken with the deal! Survey available upon request. Free house has central air and heat too!


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Photos


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

more photos


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

plat & ariel


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The photos help. Honestly, your description lead me to believe it was barely habitable and falling in on itself, the photos make it look much nicer.
And correct, realtor link is bad, and I also don't use fakebook.


----------

